# Cleaning smoker



## Hanson Market (Jun 19, 2021)

How often and aggressive should I clean my reverse flow smoker? I don't want to lose my seasoning but I don't want any health issues either.  Thanks


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 20, 2021)

Not an expert but I just use a plastic paint scraper and scrape the barrel, with the grill grates every half a dozen cooks ill scrape with Alfoil or brush, then pop in a tub with really hot water and detergent And clean with a scourer, I don’t get them like new but most crust off.

someone said to me as long as you get it hot before raw meat touches, all is good.


----------



## Dirty Steve (Jun 20, 2021)

We are suppose to clean these things? I have a vertical smoker so it wouldn’t be to hard. I’ll  give it a go next week.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 20, 2021)

Here is a good article on the subject.









						Your Filthy Barbecue Pit Is Not “Seasoned”
					

Pitmasters should stop using the term to justify cooking in dirty smokers.




					www.texasmonthly.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2021)

Grates and Grease is all I clean regularly. I will Scrape any Flaking or Creosote Buildup, off the ceiling and walls, As Needed, typically mid and end of the BBQ season. Too Old to get out there in the Winter.
There is no Safety Hazard as you always Pre-Heat the Smoker...JJ


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 20, 2021)

Dirty Steve said:


> We are suppose to clean these things? I have a vertical smoker so it wouldn’t be to hard. I’ll  give it a go next week.


Username checks out


----------

